# الى المهندسين العاملين بشركات البترول



## Samy Elmekawy (7 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا مهندس ميكاترونكس خريج حديث و عندى انترفيو الاسبوع القادم فى احدى شركات البترول بمصر ودى فرصة كبيرة مش عايز اضيعها (لانها ممكن متتكررش تانى) لذلك أرجو من السادة المهندسين النصيحة بأهم الموضوعات اللى ممكن أتسئل فيها لانه من الصعب جدا انى اراجع كل حاجة درستها فى اقل من أسبوع (بالطبع سأبذل قصارى جهدى) ولكن ترشيح بعض الموضوعات الهامة سيفيدنى كثيرا
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eas (8 مايو 2007)

سؤال بس عشان نقدر نفيدك الشركة اللي انترايح تعمل انترفيو فيها بتشتغل في ايه بالضبط 
في الانتاج مثل خالدة او بتروبل او جابكو 
او في الحفر زي سنتافي او الحفر المصرية 
او في مجال الخدمات مثل سابيسكو او شلامبرجير اوهاليبرتون 
لان كل قطاع هتختلف شكل المقابلة فيه عن الاخر


----------



## Samy Elmekawy (8 مايو 2007)

اولا شكرا على اهتمامك
الشركة هى شركة انتاج بترول ذى شركة خالدة للبترول بالظبط


----------



## adham fahad (10 مايو 2007)

شركات الانتاج
من الممكن ان يتم سؤالك عن منظومات المعالجة للبترول بعدالاستخراج مباشرة اي قبل بيعه وطرق فصله عن الغاز والماء 
والماء وكذلك البايب لاين


----------



## darkmatter (10 مايو 2007)

control systems.draw a control loop. PLC, DCS, Instruments for meeasuring level, flow, temperature and pressure.units for measuremnt of pressure like psi, bar, etc...

GooD LUck


----------



## عبدالله كامل (14 مايو 2007)

هذا المجال كبير جدا


----------

